# Trivialisation of salon musik



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Does this trivialise or sexualise a serious genre of what I think is part of the classical ethos? I have mixed feelings. I would be interested in the views of others.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

First you have to answer the question "Is this salon music?"


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

danae said:


> First you have to answer the question "Is this salon music?"


yeah, that is gypsy music for sure.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Cmon' boys, don't you recognized Brahm's Hungarian Dance No.5? And very badly played indeed.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Taneyev said:


> Cmon' boys, don't you recognized Brahm's Hungarian Dance No.5? And very badly played indeed.


ha! I can't tell you how many times I have heard that and didn't realize it was Brahms. Thanks for setting me straight


----------

